# Neuer Service im Test  - Anglerboard.de Blog!



## Dok (29. September 2007)

Blogs, haben im Internet einen immer höheren Stellenwert. Von diesen Funktionen, die auch als „Soziale Netze“ bekannt sind hört man immer öfter. Daher haben wir uns entschieden unseren Mitgliedern diesen Service (zunächst Testweise) anzubieten. Sollte sich diese Funktion allgemeiner Beliebtheit erfreuen, wird dieser Service ein fester Bestandteil von Anglerboard.de werden. Jeder User kann seinen Blog unter dem folgenden Link aufrufen:
Blogs
Was genau ein Blog ist kann man am besten bei Wikipedia nachlesen. Im Prinzip ist es ein persönliches Tagebuch, das z.B. als Fangtagebuch verwendet werden kann. Jeder kann selbst bestimmen ob dieses Tagebuch jedem, nur bestimmen Personen oder keinem zugänglich sein soll, und ob es eine Kommentarfunktion geben soll. Das Verfassen von Einträgen ist mit dem erstellen von Boardbeiträgen identisch.

Ich wünsche allen Mitgliedern viel Spaß mit diesem neuen Service!

PS: Natürlich gelten auch in den Blogs unser Boardregeln!!!


Hier können Kommentare abgegeben werden.


----------

